
Mike Stonebraker: Bringing Good Ideas From Lab To Real World - davidw
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/02/24/mike-stonebraker-bringing-good-ideas-from-lab-to-real-world/
======
davidw
Interesting guy, who has been hacking on interesting things since before I was
born - and I'm not all that young.

